

(Spammers) Take Advantage of Death in Boston - robg
http://bits.blogs.nytimes.com/2007/12/04/hacking-rings-take-advantage-of-death-in-boston/index.html?hp

======
robg
While the actual title is silly fear mongering based the other meaning of
"hacker" (and with the Times, I'm unsure if an editor or an author writes the
blog titles), this is more interesting to me for the tactics being used.
Amazing really (on many levels - shocking to technical) that they fine tune
these pages based on obituary notices. More troublesome, for the pay-for-
content sites, is that users take advantage of these things.

